# Moving from UK to Philippines - Visa Question



## Scot_in_DXB (Sep 22, 2015)

Hi All,

I'll be moving from the UK to the Philippines next February to be with my wife (legally married in the Philippines). Having looked into the visa situation I'm pretty sure it's a 13a Visa that I need as a UK citizen to relocate there, but I'm sure I can't apply for this prior to moving there because my wife isn't with me here in the UK to attend an interview in the Philippines embassy in London.

As I understand it I need to enter the country on a tourist visa, then apply for 13a once I'm in the country, whilst extending the tourist visa as needs be until 13a is approved? But would this not mean needing to book a return flight to the UK and tell immigration that I'm staying for less than 30 days??

I have a friend who has been there for around 8 years who just keeps extending his tourist visa for 6 months at a time as an alternative - not sure that's the best idea...

Just looking for the correct/best process here so any help would be very much appreciated!

Thanks in advance, Craig


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Craig,

I don't understand your friend staying there for 8 years. When I lived there on a tourist visa after 3 years I had to leave the Philippines and then come back and start the process over again. I assume they still have the same requirements as before. It was a hassle on a tourist visa when I was there. I got 6 months stay at a time also. But, like I said I had to leave at the end of 3 years and come back. So I returned to the USA before the 3 years were up.

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Are you sure you need your wife in the UK to start the process?. Anyway you only need a cheap onward ticket to satisfy the immigration people, something like $50 to Singapore.

It looks like the UK embassy is not currently processing 13a visas


----------



## Scot_in_DXB (Sep 22, 2015)

art1946 said:


> hey Craig,
> 
> I don't understand your friend staying there for 8 years. When I lived there on a tourist visa after 3 years I had to leave the Philippines and then come back and start the process over again. I assume they still have the same requirements as before. It was a hassle on a tourist visa when I was there. I got 6 months stay at a time also. But, like I said I had to leave at the end of 3 years and come back. So I returned to the USA before the 3 years were up.
> 
> art


Thanks for the insight! I'm not entirely sure about my friends process but that's what he has passed on. Good to know about the 3-year limit!


----------



## Scot_in_DXB (Sep 22, 2015)

Gary D said:


> Are you sure you need your wife in the UK to start the process?. Anyway you only need a cheap onward ticket to satisfy the immigration people, something like $50 to Singapore.
> 
> It looks like the UK embassy is not currently processing 13a visas


According to the immigration website I do need her to attend an interview. That's great about the onward ticket - I didn't think of that so I'll definitely go with that option - thanks!


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

There are also a few websites that will rent you an onward ticket.
Its valid when you land and go through immigration, but cancelled after.

Click here for more information


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Tiz said:


> There are also a few websites that will rent you an onward ticket.
> Its valid when you land and go through immigration, but cancelled after.
> 
> Click here for more information


Be careful of these as immigration are on to them.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Scot_in_DXB said:


> According to the immigration website I do need her to attend AN interview.


 I dont know in this case, but at least some countries as e g USA let interviews be done in any of their embassies too.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Scot_in_DXB said:


> According to the immigration website I do need her to attend an interview. That's great about the onward ticket - I didn't think of that so I'll definitely go with that option - thanks!


Scot you could get your 13a Visa accomplished here so make sure you have all original documents, here's the link to the documents needed. Usefull links for Expats 13a Visa procedures


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Scot...IF you can't start the 13A process back in the UK now, just get yourself over here....with cheap onward ticket or full return (which you may not need to use, but will get you into the country).
You can then start the 13A application here in the Phils. I recommend after you've been here a minimum of 6 months, (no probs with just tourist visa extensions) because then you won't need to show police clearance from the UK... instead, just simpler and cheaper NBI clearance here. I did a couple of Balikbayan visa runs with the Mrs anyway, before applying for my 13A.
Now all gone through, and have the 'Permanent Resident' 13A.

Don't worry, it's easier (here) than it probably looks. Good luck mate. 

(Remember to bring your original birth certificate with you from UK)


----------



## Scot_in_DXB (Sep 22, 2015)

M.C.A. said:


> Scot you could get your 13a Visa accomplished here so make sure you have all original documents, here's the link to the documents needed. Usefull links for Expats 13a Visa procedures


That's perfect - thank you very much!


----------



## Scot_in_DXB (Sep 22, 2015)

grahamw57 said:


> Scot...IF you can't start the 13A process back in the UK now, just get yourself over here....with cheap onward ticket or full return (which you may not need to use, but will get you into the country).
> You can then start the 13A application here in the Phils. I recommend after you've been here a minimum of 6 months, (no probs with just tourist visa extensions) because then you won't need to show police clearance from the UK... instead, just simpler and cheaper NBI clearance here. I did a couple of Balikbayan visa runs with the Mrs anyway, before applying for my 13A.
> Now all gone through, and have the 'Permanent Resident' 13A.
> 
> ...


Hi Graham, really appreciate the response and information - very helpful and thank you very much!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Scot, if you check this form from the Chicago Philippine Consulate, it gives you the required documents, copies need, and information about that Police Clearance from your homeland so you won't have to wait 6 months for the NBI check. Look for the 4th document it's a checklist (Conversion to Non-Quota Visa)

You could also ask this question to your UK Philippine Bureau of Immigration, this all could speed things up.

I don't understand why the Philippines labels it a Police Clearance because in the US it's called your "Police Record" and it's for Immigration purposes if anyone asks, you could bring that with you and maybe it'll get you going right away. The Philippine Bureau of Immigration requires that you bring in your Police Clearance - Police Record from the city you're from or if you are currently living in another area for the last two years.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Things are done differently in the UK...as regards police clearance.


----------

